# Happy Things.



## hauntology (Feb 12, 2012)

A lot of people on this forum, and people in general, tend to be sad a lot. So, here's a thread to post things to help people be safe and happy! Because, people are their prettiest when they're smiling, it seems.
(God, I'm such an ENFP.)
































[/COLOR]























































[/U]


----------



## dvnj22 (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh shut up you magical elf. 

Sorry that's was just my depression talking.


----------



## hauntology (Feb 12, 2012)

Magical Elf? I'm flattered. :kitteh:


----------



## dvnj22 (Apr 24, 2013)

HorrorHound said:


> Magical Elf? I'm flattered. :kitteh:


Yes your like a rainbow stuck inside a leprechaun.


----------



## hauntology (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

What is this? ENFP and kitty overload??


----------



## WolfStar (Aug 18, 2009)

Be happy dammit. >:U

There, that's my NT version of helping. :kitteh:


----------



## RandomNote (Apr 10, 2013)

Distracting kitty!!!:kitteh:


----------



## hauntology (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## hauntology (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Tumblrs!
The Compassion Project
THE HAPPIEST BLOG ON EARTH.
Cute Animals!
the world we live in
Daily Reason To Be Happy
Positivity In Recovery
But I believe good things happen everyday
Recovery is Beautiful
Happy Thoughts


----------



## 65090 (Sep 18, 2013)

Keep your anus clean too.


----------



## Strand (Oct 18, 2013)

nice encouraging post.


----------

